# Justice League Movie



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been following this one closely.  However, I am worried.  I am wandering if it will get off the ground enough to film.  Plus, man they could kill it by making it bad.  I mean really bad.  To all the X-Men fans, I apologize but they began as a Wolverine and Rogue main story to killing a franchise.  I can see this happen with JL.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 8, 2008)

It would be great to see a JL movie. I think it will happen.


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 8, 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*justice*-*league*-casting, i found this, and this is what it said,yea but who is playing who??, also check this out

[/SIZE][/FONT]The Justice League is a DC Comics superhero team. In most incarnations, its roster includes DC&#65533;s most popular characters and thus many of the most recognizable superheroes in pop culture.
The original, and arguably most popular, line-up is Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, Green Lantern, Aquaman, and The Martian Manhunter. The League has also included Captain Marvel, Plastic Man, Green Arrow, Hawkman, The Atom, Elongated Man, Black Canary, Firestorm, Zatanna and dozens of others.
The team first appeared in The Brave and the Bold #28 (1960). Although series featuring the League have occasionally gone stale and been subjected to ill-fated experiments, the team has been fairly popular since inception.
The team&#65533;s concept was loosely adapted into the cartoon series Super Friends (1972-85) and more directly into the Cartoon Network&#65533;s Justice League (2001-04) and Justice League Unlimited (2004-present).
The team has also gone by the names Justice League of America, Justice League America, JLA and Justice League International.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

My son is a big fan--and why is DC so far behind Marvel in number of characters being produced?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 8, 2008)

This from supermanhomepage.com posted yesterday:


> JoBlo.com has posted an interview with actor Jay Baruchel in which he talks about being cast in the role of Max Lord in the currently-postponed "Justice League" movie...
> 
> If you'll remember, Jay had signed on to star as the lead villian, Max Lord, in George Miller's JUSTICE LEAGUE before the project was postponed by Warner Bros. Jay said that they movie they were going to make would be "the greatest #@%$*#$ superhero movie of all time," but where is it?
> Well it's been postponed indefinitely. And it keeps getting postponed. And each time it gets postponed, the chances of it getting made seem to decrease...It's never been officially over. So there's always that. In a heartbeat I would drop whatever I had going on to do that. That movie and what I get to do in it is like nothing I've ever seen or would ever get a chance to do again.



Overall, don't hold your breath.  This movie has been in "pre-production" for several years now.  The Wonder Woman movie has been in the same pre-production since 1995.  The same is true with the Captain Marvel movie and Flash movie.

I am a DC freak.  I named my son Clark, but I admit that DC has no idea what is going on regarding gettimg movies produced.  Marvel has that market cornered.

Still, DC is the king of comic book animation though.  Anything with the name Bruce Timm on it wil be animated gold.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

And the Superman and Batman franchises have been big hits. But Marvel has had Spider-Man, X-Men, Hulk, FF, The Punisher, Daredevil, Elektra, plus some low-budget stuff like Nick Fury (starring David Hasselhof) and of course so much coming that seems to be _really _coming, not like Wonder Woman. Not all of it has been good...but they've got it done!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

Ya know, it isn't that DC is behind on building new characters.  They have been reserved in the aspect of going with the "Tried and True."  There are easily 10x more titles that have been axed in Marvel than DC.

So in reference: If it aint broke don't brother to try and fix it.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm talking about turning good characters into movie material. We've had "Howard the Duck" but not yet "The Flash"; "Elektra" but no "Green Lantern". What's up with that?


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I'm talking about turning good characters into movie material. We've had "Howard the Duck" but not yet "The Flash"; "Elektra" but no "Green Lantern". What's up with that?




i agree,but if they make "Green Lantern" it must be Hal Jodan,that's the true 
"Green Lantern":uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like to see this done as well.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 9, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*justice*-*league*-casting, i found this, and this is what it said,yea but who is playing who??, [/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Just guesses on my part, but I figure it as follows:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Top row, L-R - Plastic Man, Green Lantern (John Stewart), The Flash (Wally West)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Bottom row, L-R - Black Canary, J'onn J'onnz (Martian Manhunter), Zatanna.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Now if the guy in the top middle is Black Lightning, then the first guy in the top row could be Green Lantern (Kyle Rayner). Again, just guesses.[/SIZE][/FONT]



> The team has also gone by the names Justice League of America, Justice League America, JLA and Justice League International.


Don't forget the spin-offs, Justice League Europe and the ultimate, Justice League Antarctica. I love visualizing that crew down there still playing cards and saying "So, think they'll call today?"


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 9, 2008)

The Flash has been done before.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2008)

That was made-for-TV, wasn't it?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it was a tv-movie.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 10, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I think it was a tv-movie.


TV series.  Not bad, and a reasonable re-work of the story for the time.

RE: The Green Lantern...

I don't think until recently the technology was there for a credible GL on TV or in the movies.  The effects just would have looked cheesy and unrealistic; today, someone could do a great job!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Now there's talk of a Green Lantern feature film that would center around Hal Jordan.
At least the technology is finally here to do it right.

David


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The Flash has been done before.


 


arnisador said:


> That was made-for-TV, wasn't it?


 
A short lived series..Not too bad for its time...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2008)

David Weatherly said:


> Now there's talk of a Green Lantern feature film that would center around Hal Jordan.



Would be cool!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I was a nerd and got the Flash series.  Just one season and they did the "Batman" thing.  But it was good.  For T.V. it could have been a lot worse.  Who remembers all the live action Marvel stuff done for T.V.?

The problem is this:  Warner Bros. won't let the comic book writers have reign over the script and they are gun shy.  I still stand by Sam Hamm and Co. doing the Keaton/Nicholson Batman as the best in series.

Marvel is smart in that regard and I believe they will only get better.  They have full ownership now of their studio movies.


----------

